# Karaite Jews original post on original faith in judaism or eary christianity



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I had the oppertunity to talk to one, once in the past on internet femigrated from russia to usa i supposed or i dont know , he said to me we are jews we are early christian, ours fait in the 10 commendement were more christian than jews we beleive in early bible torah and discredit talmud and he ll it non sense other then torah he was hassidic but tought son of a gun montain jews a big dude, we was out spoken about is faith and said he love jesus.. and yahve?

Can someone explain me was is a karaite jewish person , do these people have medieval music or ancient chants etheric music, eerie instrumental music.

Please help the profundis, abouts ancient chants of karaite jewish peoples, who are they did he spoke truth about is faith is it like he said, from what i understan he was a christian jewish turkic not turksh, form russia, were there music to document there ancient world, something quite transcendant , space out, from the heaven..

ecclectic music of foreing ancient lore?
Deprofundis explore ancient musique like a submarine
take risk sometime , might like there ancient music sacred there utter most powerefull chants.

I time travel like i said trought music trought space and time and meditation pause, no stress, let music be a savior, music is messenger.

:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

As ever, let Google be your friend - see https://www.google.com/search?q=karaite+jewish&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 or this from wiki - Karaite Judaism


----------

